
Your iPhone can now alert you every time police kill someone in the U.S - maps_n_things
http://www.cultofmac.com/407922/your-iphone-can-now-alert-you-every-time-police-kill-someone-in-the-u-s/
======
bobby_9x
"containing only the victim’s name."

This app reeks of propaganda. There is absolutely no context to how or why the
'victim' was killed and even if they should be considered a 'victim' in the
first place.

